

Ask HN: What is the name of the site wher you get designers to submit logos - dawie

I tried to google it, but could not find the site. I have seen it on HN once or twice before.
======
e1ven
There is also <http://designoutpost.com> They have had a few very talented
designers in the past, and there is a very collaborative discussion, where you
can help guide the designers to a final version.

------
Jeremysr
99designs? <http://99designs.com/>

------
alex_c
<http://worth1000.com> also has logo contests.

------
pedalpete
crowdspring is another one <http://cloudspring.com>

